# Orion bms 2 - share your setup and battery info



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't have anything to share yet, but I will be using an Orion2 with my electric racing kart. It will be monitoring a 42S10P 18650 pack combined with a Kelly KLS14401-8080IPS controller.

How do you like the BMS? For me it's oddly the least expensive one available, is supposed to have great support, and will easily support canbus controlled charging.


----------



## 18650 (May 20, 2016)

hallkbrdz said:


> I don't have anything to share yet, but I will be using an Orion2 with my electric racing kart. It will be monitoring a 42S10P 18650 pack combined with a Kelly KLS14401-8080IPS controller.
> 
> How do you like the BMS? For me it's oddly the least expensive one available, is supposed to have great support, and will easily support canbus controlled charging.



Nice setup you building, what are you expecting for power output and performance from the kart?

I can confirm the support is superb with fast answer and they understand easy what you are building or problems. For example they havnt got a plug and play for battery heating but they have a work around to control relay for a heater. 

will be interesting to see in the future what they will add.


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

18650 said:


> Nice setup you building, what are you expecting for power output and performance from the kart?


The first battery I'm building will have a usable capacity of 3.4 kWh. I'm expecting a possible peak power output of 55 kW (full beans with a fully charged battery for a very short time - for example, a drag race). 

For a sprint race with B&S 206 karts, which is what I will be starting out with, it should be peaking at around 6 kW with an average of 4.2 kW over a lap, for up to 45 minutes per charge.

For a sprint race with 100cc karts it should be peaking at around 13.6 kW with an average of 9.5 kW over a lap, for up to 20 minutes per charge.

ES Link: EKartGo Project - Endless Sphere

Bryan


----------



## R4eCV (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello @18650
Very good to see that you got the Orion BMS to work with Renault Zoe modules. I was looking into a similar setup with 8 Gen 1 or Gen 2 modules in series and would be interested to hear about your experience with your build. Would you be able to share some more information with me?
Thanks & best regards, 
Remi.


----------



## gregski (Sep 6, 2011)

I love this idea, and look forward to learning from this thread, if there is a version that supports the BMW 530e PHEV HV battery pack I would be happy to jump on board


----------



## R4eCV (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi all, 

I am setting up a battery system with very similar LG Chem/Renault cells as the original poster of this thread with a Orion2 BMS. 
The in-depth description of the original battery can be found here: 

Renault Master/Kangoo/Zoe 36kWh Battery

Out of the 12 modules (3 kWh per module, made of 8 cells), I am using 8 modules (24 kWh) in a Renault Twingo. I have now set up the Orion2 BMS (visible in the picture on the bottom left side. 










As it is my first time working with the Orion, I would be grateful if some knowledgeable people could have a quick look at the setting and confirm if everything is OK.

My first question is this screen here (initial setup). Do I need to fill in something in the selected battery cell (Profile Wizard) section at all? The problem is: This opens a drop-down with different pre-configured batteries, but no LG Chem or Renault pouch cells are available there. I have selected the Nissan option in this screen for the simple reason that it is probably the closest to my own cells, but of course not the same at all. 










I am working with 8 modules in series with 8 cells each, so 64 cells. This is a live view at the single cells. In my eyes, the cells seem to identified OK. Anything dodgy to be seen here? Does the pack SOC make sense?










Here's the parameters screen:










...and here's some more parameters: 










I would be very grateful if some expert could have a look into it. If somebody would be willing to offer (paid) assistance through TeamViewer to double check I would be a taker. 

For readers in the States who are not familiar with the model: The battery resides in this Renault Twingo, a lovely French A-segment (subcompact) car with a microvan design first presented in 1992. 










This car here was a test vehicle for the molten-salt (ZEBRA) battery in the 2000's and has recently been upgraded to a LG Chem Li-Ion battery system as described above. 

Appreciate any comments or help on the Orion2 Setup (or of course other questions about the car, too). 

Best regards, 
Remi.


----------



## electricvolksie (Jan 30, 2017)

@R4eCV 
Did you find which cell settings to use for the LG chems? I just got to the first bootup of the orion 2 with a full volt pack. I have most of the cut off voltages figured out but I can't find any data on temperature derating.


----------

